# Backpack sprayer suggestions?



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm trying to decide which sprayer to get but the more I read the more confused I get, so I thought I'd see if you guys have any suggestions. I'm currently using a $9, 2 gallon no-name sprayer which is just way to inconsistent for my current needs. Main usage will be blanket applications of selective herbicides, iron sulphate, liquid fertilizer, etc. on my lawn.

When it comes to budget I recon it is in the $100 range, but I am fairly flexible in terms of budget -I just want a sprayer that will provide good enough consistency, flexibility and capacity for my lawn size and current aspirations ("Tier 2").


----------



## jbaav (Jul 13, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Field-King-1...ocphy=9021652&hvtargid=pla-312566103297&psc=1

I bought this D.B. Smith Field King Max recently and I really like it. I have a 1 gallon version from Smith that serves me well too. The backpack sprayer comes with a 25 psi pressure regulator, a stainless steel wand, and will accept Teejet nozzles out of the box. It also has very padded shoulder and wast straps that are surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

I like my Chapin 20V. 4 gallon.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Earlier this spring the Chapin 20v 4 gallon, which seems to be very popular on this forum and a few youtubers, was really low in price. I jumped on it at $129 I think. It could have been had lower than that even. But now it's $150.

I really like using mine.


----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

jbaav said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Field-King-1...ocphy=9021652&hvtargid=pla-312566103297&psc=1
> 
> I bought this D.B. Smith Field King Max recently and I really like it. I have a 1 gallon version from Smith that serves me well too. The backpack sprayer comes with a 25 psi pressure regulator, a stainless steel wand, and will accept Teejet nozzles out of the box. It also has very padded shoulder and wast straps that are surprisingly comfortable.


That sounds like a very interesting sprayer -I've been trying to figure out which of the sprayers have built in pressure regulator and how to fit Teejet nozzles if I want to go down that route.


----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> Earlier this spring the Chapin 20v 4 gallon, which seems to be very popular on this forum and a few youtubers, was really low in price. I jumped on it at $129 I think. It could have been had lower than that even. But now it's $150.
> 
> I really like using mine.


That one also caught my attention since I like the idea of battery power preventing me from developing tennis elbow . However, what concerns me is that there seem to be at least a few reports of problems with batteries and some electric pump related reliability issues reported. Still, I am tempted!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I have this one



No complains at all. It was 99$ I believe and I brought an extra battery for like 17$.

https://www.sprayers-plus.com/products/fh25e-effortless-hand-held-sprayer/


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

I saw it on Amazon and failed to get it. So sad



 Killsocket said:


> Earlier this spring the Chapin 20v 4 gallon, which seems to be very popular on this forum and a few youtubers, was really low in price. I jumped on it at $129 I think. It could have been had lower than that even. But now it's $150.
> 
> I really like using mine.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> I have this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would that be considered a "messenger bag sprayer"?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I have this one
> ...


  nah I don't think so.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

jbaav said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Field-King-1...ocphy=9021652&hvtargid=pla-312566103297&psc=1
> 
> I bought this D.B. Smith Field King Max recently and I really like it. I have a 1 gallon version from Smith that serves me well too. The backpack sprayer comes with a 25 psi pressure regulator, a stainless steel wand, and will accept Teejet nozzles out of the box. It also has very padded shoulder and wast straps that are surprisingly comfortable.


I have this as well and have been very happy with it. Stainless wand, teejet compatibility out the box, nicely padded straps and back pad, internal pump and agitator, viton seals, pressure regulator, and a great price. I think I got mine for $65ish on amazon. Only issue I've had is the rubber handle piece comes loose sometimes. I was considering the 20v Chapin because pumping can be annoying but was also worried about the motor failing at some point.


----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

STL said:


> jbaav said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.amazon.com/Field-King-1...ocphy=9021652&hvtargid=pla-312566103297&psc=1
> ...


I just pulled the trigger on this one since it was reasonably priced and I felt that the powered ones available on the market are a bit overkill for my reasonably small lawn. This unit will be a monumental step up from what I use today, anyway...


----------

